# my lab results, possible hyperthyroid?



## rockym (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello, I've been having trouble with possible thyroid issues for 10 plus years. I have never been diagnosed with any kind of thyroid problem even though I feel like I may be hyperthyroid. Any input would be greatly appreciated.

Im a 29 year old male, in trim shape.

my only thyroid test have been:

In September of 2011
TSH-1.820 (0.400-4.000)

Free T4-1.260 (0.800-1.900)

Free T3-4.120 (1.800-4.200)

On July of this year only the TSH was checked

TSH-1.09 (.40-4.50)

My symptoms: hypertension since age 16, high triglycerides, high total cholesterol, high LDL cholesterol, trouble concentrating, anxiety, fatigue, insomnia, depression, tension felt in my hands and feet, heart palpitations, tachacardia, irregular heart beat. I have also had weight swings of 20 lbs each way over the years.

I live in Austin tx and am currently looking for a good dr to try. 
Any recommendations on more types of test?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Welcome!

Fortunately or unfortunately, your TSH is right where most of us feel good. Your Free T4 is well within range (could stand to increase a tiny bit), and your Free T3 is at the upper end of the range, but still in range.

...so the "average" doctor would glance at those results and think "Perfect!"

I'm guessing you should have your antibodies tested--that could shed some light on what may be going on. Also, have you had your testosterone levels checked?

We have several male members here who have been in your shoes...I'm sure they'll be along to add their insights.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rockym said:


> Hello, I've been having trouble with possible thyroid issues for 10 plus years. I have never been diagnosed with any kind of thyroid problem even though I feel like I may be hyperthyroid. Any input would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Im a 29 year old male, in trim shape.
> 
> ...












It sure sounds hyperthyroid.

Advanced hyper.
http://www.ucsfhealth.org/conditions/hyperthyroidism/signs_and_symptoms.html

Here are some very very important tests.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

And also, and ultra-sound of the thyroid is a "must!"

Your TSH is not a good indicator because there are binding, blocking and stimulating antibodies to the receptor sites.

blocking antibodies
http://www.suite101.com/lesson.cfm/19330/2899/4

TBII (Thyrotrophin Binding Inhibiting Immunoglobulin)
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1969138 (good test for TSHR)

Trab (Thyroglobulin antibody) TSH receptor antibody
http://jcem.endojournals.org/content/83/11/3781.full

T3 Uptake test
http://www.drstandley.com/labvalues_thyroid.shtml (high, hyper---low, hypo)

Hope the above info is helpful!

And we sure have a lot of men here so I hope they see your post.


----------



## rockym (Jun 20, 2012)

Appreciate the help and info, I will def find a dr to check the other tests and try to have ultra sound done.

I have actually had my testosterone levels checked and they have always come back good enough, not great for my age group but ok.

testosterone on july of this year: Total-540 (250-1100), Free 117.8 (35-155)
Last year the totals were always in the 415-440 range and I never had free checked.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rockym said:


> Appreciate the help and info, I will def find a dr to check the other tests and try to have ultra sound done.
> 
> I have actually had my testosterone levels checked and they have always come back good enough, not great for my age group but ok.
> 
> ...


If you can get those tests, it would be great and please keep us in the loop.


----------



## nikkij0814 (Jul 13, 2011)

Have you discussed depression and anxiety with these doctors? You want to explore all labwork, but it sounds like mood issues to me. I was in denial for a long time about having a mood disorder PLUS a thyroid issue - being hyperthyroid then hypothyroid exacerbated the issues... I'm still on a rollercoaster with trying to level them out but we'll see where I land once my thyroid meds are regulated. Until then, I'm on antidepressants to help me to live my life normally and then I'll see what I can do with or without them.

Get comfy, it's a long ride ...


----------

